# Pevensey Castle WWII Defences



## deepdelvingjill (Mar 6, 2011)

There is a little known 'secret' tunnel at Pevensey Castle. It connects the pillbox found underneath the concrete platform on the east side of the keep to the higest gun emplacement found on the north side of the keep itself. It is partially bricked up although the original concrete steps can still be seen. The tunnel is only about 3 feet in height and rises up very steeply toward the top of the keep.


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 6, 2011)

Hiya Deepdelving,

I moved your thread to General Stuff, as it isn't really a location report without pics and more info. If you've got photos and some more history, etc, it'll be good to see them. Meanwhile, thanks for the info and also welcome to DP.


----------



## Seahorse (Mar 6, 2011)

YES PLEASE!!! Want to see this.


----------



## jonney (Mar 6, 2011)

me too. I'd love to see it as well


----------



## Munchh (Mar 6, 2011)

Having seen a thread on here recently about two pillboxes connected by a tunnel, I'm also very keen to see pics of this.

Welcome to DP, good start.


----------



## godzilla73 (Mar 6, 2011)

The good Captain did this one a while back - I wonder if he captured the entrance on any of his photos.
His report can be found here

http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=14714&highlight=Pevensey

GDZ


----------

